
Sharing a chapter a month can justify crowdfunding - rickmaltese
http://patreon.com/energyrealist
======
rickmaltese
If any of you have considered writing a book and find you can't afford to take
time off work why not crowdfund. This author started as a blogger and created
a following then proceeded to collect monthly while producing 1 or 2 chapters
a month. Chapter 9 is expected soon for his book called Energy Reality: A
Necessary Renaissance

